# ACA Raft Classes



## San Juan College (Apr 28, 2005)

San Juan College in Farmington, NM is offering ACA Paddle Raft and Oar Rafting classes. These classes start in May and continue through July. The classes are open to the public and are very inexpensive. If you are interested go to the following website. www.sanjuancollege.edu/pages/422.asp


----------

